# Smal Knife in "Sand" for a Molle System?



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

So in my Country its legal (at the moment) to Carry any (fix blade) Knife and some fordable.
But I want some Knife who fit in the Colour of my upcoming Plate Carrier.
In Winter when I wear a Jacket I will use Bootknife (the Black Rescue Knife) and for Summer I got everything in Sand.

So what I looking for:
(very) small Blade
Sand colour
"big" Handle for an good Grip with Gloves
fix blade

The only think I know sadly just sold in the US: (and from Ebay...)
5.11 Tactical Side Kick Boot Knife 51023328 5 5/8" overall. 2" combo edge modifi | eBay


----------



## Mike54 (Feb 16, 2014)

ESEE makes fixed blades of 1095 high carbon in various lengths and colors


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

ESSE Izula
Available in colors


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

What about this? 
You could spray paint it a sand color, and there are enough tie-off holes, to satisfy any need. I spray painted my home-made aluminum walking stick, into a brown & black camo pattern; and it worked pretty good. This little devil will cut and cut, and it is tough. The better news is that it costs about $20.

https://www.knifecenter.com/item/CS...-edge-neck-knife-serrated-blade-kraton-handle


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I like the little guy.


----------

